# A Few Questions from a Beginner



## Riverthunder (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a pair of male Budgies in July and had a few questions about them before I do so.

First, I have a purple shamrock plant on my desk. Are shamrocks in any way way detrimental to a bird's health? If so, would I be alright if I move the shamrock into another room, such as my closet (it has a door so I can keep them from getting in there)?

Second, I've heard lots of different opinions on trimming their feathers to prevent them from flying too high. I use my fan a lot in summer and there's a portion of my window not covered by blinds that's very high up. I'm especially worried about them in the summer, since it would be easier for them to get injured. I don't want to trim their wings until I know they can fly, but would it be alright to trim their wings in the summer, since that's when my fan will be going, and letting them have more flying freedom in winter?

Finally, anything in particular I should worry about or look for when they first come home?

Thank you very much in advance!

:budge:~Rivvy :budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Shamrock plants are especially toxic to budgies and ingesting any portion of the plant can be fatal. I suggest you keep the plant in a different room where the budgies will never have access to it.

I'm glad you are doing some research before bringing budgies into your heart and home. 
Taking the time to carefully read all the links below will give you the answers to most of your questions and concerns. 

You should never have your ceiling fan going when your birds are having out-of-cage flight time whether their wings are clipped or they are fully-flighted. Even budgies with clipped wings (if done properly) are able to fly and could be injured.

Once the budgies become used to the room dimensions, having the windows uncovered is not a problem.

Clipping is a very controversial subject and members tend to take a strong stance either for or against it.

I would ask that this member's thread not become a medium for members to air their viewpoints on the topic.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/80356-clip-not-clip.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Rivvy and welcome to Talk Budgies! :welcome: 
FaeryBee has given excellent advice--I agree completely. 
It sounds like you're very dedicated to your future birdie's health and well being, we love people who do their research! 
Please feel free to ask about anything at all you're unsure of after reading through the forums  
It's great to have you with us, and can't wait to meet the new arrivals when they come! 
:wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome Rivvy....it is alway's a pleasure to have people seeking advice and info here to be a better budgie owner. You will do well...


----------

